# swaying



## nihaoivyliu

大家好，心理学词语swaying的汉语意思是什么？
谢谢！


----------



## GamblingCamel

nihaoivyliu said:


> 大家好，心理学词语swaying的汉语意思是什么？
> 谢谢！



Can you give us the whole English sentence that included SWAYING ? That would be helpful.

The Word Reference dictionary gives two meanings for SWAY.
- To move slowly or rhythmically backwards and forwards or from side to side. _The boat sways._
- To cause to change in opinion, action, etc.; influence. _Political advertisements sway voters' opinions._

Welcome to Word Reference, nihaoivyliu


----------



## nihaoivyliu

This is the context that word appeared.I know its  meaning,but i don't know how to translate it into Chinese appropriately in this sentence.

That may or may not be true, but according to Cialdini, that statement is powerfully persuasive because we tend to go along with our peers. Cialdini, who retired last year from a teaching and research position at Arizona State University in Tempe, Ariz., is a renowned expert in the science of swaying.


----------



## Ghabi

I think it just means "persuasion", thus "an expert in the science of swaying" can be 说服力专家.


----------



## xiaolijie

Don't look for "swaying" as a technical term. It's just a normal word (but any normal word can be used as a technical term!). So your best bet is to think what it means in the context (= what the author means by it) and then look for the equivalent of that in Chinese.

Good luck!


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Out of sheer curiosity I searched (in a cursory way, I'll concede) for what precisely the "science of swaying" might mean, considering that tacking "science" onto a rhetorical discipline such as persuasion which would be much better defined as an art, methodology, or other bland filler term didn't quite seem to add up.
  I discovered that some professionals, perhaps a blend between nutritionists and obstetricians, promote the idea of "swaying" the gender of one's fetus primarily through following a sex-tailored diet prior to conception.
  If that's the actual context, which is of course as yet unclear, then perhaps 說服 isn't the most appropriate term. Or does everyone else already know about this practice and I'm the last to learn of it? Wouldn't be the first time..


----------



## bamboobanga

yeah, what is exactly the science of swaying..?


----------



## Lamb67

To use science rather than art of swaying is because Mr Cialdini is a scientist rather than a car sale dealer.

感染力专家 is another option。科学这个词组似乎被翻译为力量的力了。


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Car sale dealer? Pardon my thickheadedness, but I'm not sure what you're getting at. Where one draws the line of defining science is 因人而異, but me personally, being not up to date with the issue, it seems just as fitting to call "getting your child into bed on time" a science. Just strikes me as a bit of a misnomer, that's all.

Anyway, thanks for your input. The context apparently has nothing to do with gender swaying.


----------



## Lamb67

viajero_canjeado said:


> Car sale dealer? Pardon my thickheadedness, but I'm not sure what you're getting at. Where one draws the line of defining science is 因人而異, but me personally, being not up to date with the issue, it seems just as fitting to call "getting your child into bed on time" a science. Just strikes me as a bit of a misnomer, that's all.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your input. The context apparently has nothing to do with gender swaying.


 
In this case, we probably will have 催眠力专家 哈哈。

My feeling is that while science may have lost its nobleness in English parlance, its Chinese equivalent still holds its head high.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Sorry I didn't make myself very clear:  my meaning was that science would not be a fitting descriptor for such an activity, in the same way that it isn't for the field of "persuasion". That's just my personal opinion though, and it's quite possible once I learn more about it I could be persuaded otherwise.


----------



## Lamb67

其实我们对科学这个词组和劝说等联系起来的做法都持近似的看法。
这也解释了为什么用力来翻译英文的科学了。
In social science, many arts are treated as a science actually.From the insiders' or experts' point of view, they are all science.


----------



## Ghabi

It's just that the word "science" is often not used in the modern "scientific" sense of the word. It can be "any art or species of knowledge", to borrow one of the definitions from Samuel Johnson.


----------

